# Chanel Chance Fraiche



## AlliSwan (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok, let me start off by saying I LOOOOVE Chanel Chance. My mom wears No. 5 or No. 19, my dad wears Allure for Men, and Chanel Chance was just so *me* from the moment I first sprayed it on myself. But upon smelling the new version, Chance Fraiche, I realize the original Chance was a much heavier, wintery scent. I am scraping up change to go buy this new fragrance. I wish it came in a lotion (which I prefer to perfume) instead of just the $75 EDT.


----------



## sharyn (Apr 3, 2007)

WOOOT theres a new version of my all time fave singnature scent? I'll prolly buy it like I buy everything from the original chance line, because I hate it when I use a lotionthat smells like X and perfume Y... uum, can you describe the fragrance? What do you think is the major difference? I wonder if it's still typical "Chance"... 

thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 3, 2007)

It's more "fresh"' lol...it's always hard for me to explain a fragrance, but it's less powdery and a bit more light and sweet. Reminds me a bit of Flowerbomb, which I freakin LOOOVE. Oh! ANDDDD the perfume is a pale pale green color!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 3, 2007)

Too bad it only comes in an EDT :/   I still want to try it though, it sounds fabulous!  I love the original


----------



## Smiley Face (May 29, 2007)

I love this perfume, I've been wearing it almost every day since I got it even though it's winter here and think it's more of a summer perfume because it's so fresh. In my opinion it smells nothing like the original Chance. I was a bit put off by the cologne-ish smell when I first put it on but it soon settled into my skin and smelled great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was told by my sa that depending on how well it sells they may be coming out with a entire range e.g EDP, bodywashes, moisturisers.


----------



## juli (May 29, 2007)

I think I am going to be the only person who will say nay to this perfume.  I bought it thinking woo it smells nice, not so strong, sorta feminine and light but then when I actually tried it on, it was just way too strong for me.  Totally different from mag. insert.  And I bought the 3.4 oz thinking how nice it smelled on the paper and I'll probably want the biggest bottle.   I used it once, it is somewhere in my dresser but I don't think it will get its money worth of use.  

I also bought the orig. chanel chance reading about how great it is from the perfumery threads but oh boy isn't that really strong!


----------



## MoesesSoulright (Jun 4, 2007)

this is a great summer fragrance...
it's not very long lasting, but it's not really designed to be

Juli...try it out one more time...it shouldn't be heavy at all


----------



## gingerbelle (Jun 18, 2007)

Love, love, love this!  I am a Chanel girl like the OP. I own Chance orig., No 5, Allure, and Coco Mademoiselle. Am currently hunting down the Cristalle EDT.

Put myself on a 1 per season perfume ration and got Burberry Summer in spring since its LE. Eau fraiche will be mine in July though


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 18, 2007)

I love this perfume!


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2008)

I looove Chance, don't care too much for this new version.


----------

